# eye crusts???



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So I woke bean up just now and noticed her eye was all crusty. It also looks kinda puffy. I've never seen this before. Her eye did not look like this last night. 

Is it something I should worry About? Or is it just eye crusts?

The only thing that has changed in her daily routine is that I am in the process of adding Solid Gold to her food mix. And she tried raw Turkey for the first time a few nights ago. 

Any help/advice would be wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks a little swollen to me too. I would make a vet appointment to be safe. If it clears up before the appointment, you can cancel it, but if it doesn't, you can get it checked out to make sure.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok thank you!! I will definitely be making an appointment. I'm glad I caught it early!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

UPDATE: 

I gave her a bath just now and as I was cuddling her dry, I checked on her eye... And it looked completely normal again! I guess it was just a bunch of crust clumped on her eye. 

I'm still making a vet appointment enough. Just in case it happens again. I just want to make sure it isn't discharge from an eye infection or something.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

A picture of her eye after the bath


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poor Bean Bean . 
It does look 100% better after the bath though. The firsts pics/post it looked puffy & crusty. I personally would just watch it and call the vet if it does it again. Let's hope it doesn't look like that tonight after she wakes up.

Either way just make sure she gets extra snuggles


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Let's cross our fingers for bean!! 

I really hope her eye is ok but I made a vet appointment so either way she's getting a checkup soon  

And she got soo many snuggles last night from me and my bf. And extra mealies


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks to me like she's been scratching around her eye because there is an irritated area from her eye to the bridge of her nose. The crusties may have been caused by her scratching at it, or she may have been scratching at it because something is going on with either her eye, or the area around it. 

What type of bedding do you use? If a loose type of bedding such as shavings, Carefresh or similar, she may have gotten some in her eye which caused her to scratch at it.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have liners  I don't have any sort of loose bedding. But u was definitely keep an eye on the scratching. I haven't seen anything yet but I probably want looking at the right moment. 

Thank you Nancy!!


----------

